# [off topic] servidor web en raspberry Pi  [resuelto]

## Theasker

Hola:

Lo primero disculpas por el post, ya que el sistema no es gentoo, aunque podría ser lo mismo.

Quiero usar mi Raspberry Pi como servidor web para uso personal (http://theasker.dyndns.org:82/dokuwiki.

En principio instalé apache y funcionaba bien menos las páginas grandes ( http://theasker.dyndns.org:82/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=cursos:daw:programacion:9_clases_avanzadas ), entonces pensé que la Raspberry Pi no podía con apache y lo que hice fue instalar ngnix, pero el resultado es el mismo, por lo que pienso que será cosa de configuración de php o algo así.

A ver si me podéis echar un cable

Gracias anticipadas

----------

## gringo

http://www.lighttpd.net/

http://www.penguintutor.com/linux/light-webserver

saluetes

----------

## Theasker

también me planteé este servidor web, pero en una comparativa entre los más comunes servidores web (apache, nginx, lighttpd y cherokee), en la raspberrry py, salía ganando en velocidad nginx y por eso me decanté por ese, pero lo cambié sólo porque apache no me podía mostrar todas las páginas, pero al ver que nginx pasa exáctamente lo mismo me lleva a pensar que el problema está en la configuración de php.

De todas formas y como siemper tomaré muy en cuenta tu sugerencia gringo y voy a probar lighttpd a ver si funciona o pasa lo mismo.

Además se me hace raro que no pueda con dokuwiki, porque hace años me decanté por ese wiki por lo ligero que era y que en un futuro no tuviera problemas de este tipo.

Pero bueno, otra cosa que aprender

Gracias y voy a probar este servidor

----------

## gringo

tampoco me hagas demasiado caso con esto de servidores web, tengo amigos que están corriendo lighttpd en maquinas con pocos recursos pero yo personalmente nunca lo he usado.

Tengo entendido p.ej. que este servidor web es ideal para páginas estáticas asi que con php me imagino que empezará dar por saco.

suerte y saluetes

----------

## Theasker

Yo pruebo y ya veré, lo raro es lo que decía, que en 2 servidores web diferentes, de problemas las mismas páginas grandes. Igual pruebo a cambiar de versión de php.

----------

## Theasker

Después de probar y cosa rara, pasaba lo mismo, busqué el problema en php y ... ahí estaba, había 2 paquetes de php instalados php5 y php5-fpm, y se debían pegar de bofetadas los 2 cada vez que tenían que interpretar una página por lo que tardaban bastante en hacerlo.

Gracias por la ayuda

----------

